# Petco 30 cube finally used (bought over a year ago) - UPDATE



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

errr i forgot how to post pics...lol :roll:


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

here ya go











looks great! i love it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thx man  

Ya, got more planting to do....my plant collection took a major hit during the ice storm, so thats why some of that stuff looks crappy and there isnt much there yet. i've added a few things since that pic was taken. 

I'll update as it grows in and things are added. Its housing 3 young darklands, who are majorly fat right now on springtales


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The woodscape and the grading of the substrate are excellent. Now get some new plants!! :wink:


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the cork bark background it looks great. I want to do that to my next tank.
The whole tank looks great, I would say order some nice brom's from Antone and your darklands will be happy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks great! Shoot me a pm with the name of the place where you bought the cork flats whenever you can. I've been looking for them unsuccessfully for a while and they make a great, simple, easy background!

Thanks!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

hopalong said:


> Looks great! Shoot me a pm with the name of the place where you bought the cork flats whenever you can. I've been looking for them unsuccessfully for a while and they make a great, simple, easy background!
> 
> Thanks!


Was wondering same thing! Nice Viv!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I must be the only one who likes the tank as it is.

Its fantastic looking. Planted just right as not over crowd the Wood and details.

I say just let it grow in.. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thx for the compliments... The cork background is from black jungle. Those things are great. i think this one was one that was made for a 20H, and i tore it out quite awhile ago and used the largest piece (it broke) as the uper part of the background and the rest of the pieces as the lower part since they would be mostly obscured by plants and the stump(eventually)

The water feature is a piece of manzanita laid at and angle and sealed into place with black waterfall foam and silicone against the sides and the edge of the false bottom. sections of drinking straw were laid under the wood before that to facilitate the water from the false bottom filling the corner pond. That was all coverd with gravel. And since the pic i added more gravel to make a sloping shoreline up to the wood so that any frog falling in wouldnt be able to dive down and get trapped under the ledge of the drift wood. i think i lost 1 froglet due to that, leaving 3 ;( 

On the upside atleast 1 is a calling male now, and im hoping atleast 1 other is a female since i sold my breeding pair to finance the purchase of a fennec fox  

If not, i'm still halfway to a pair and darklands arent quite so hard to get anymore so i hope to put together another soon if one isnt in there already. Still need to add some filmcanisters or similar breeding sites.

After i get my deposit for the fox sent off, and get some more cash i probably will be hitting antone up for some plants  
Unfortunely this isnt the only viv that needs new plants after the ice storm.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I love your floor and the hardscape..looks great! I would add a creeping plant in the back and a couple broms.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I love it :lol: it will become :lol: :lol:


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

This is flat out one of the best vivs I have seen. Great job!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*update*

Ok did a little remodeling and i picked up a fern at walmart, scavanged a few plants from other vivs since most of them are screwed after the ice storm and in disarray anyways, hung some dying pothos stems as vines... 

Think i'll call it the "Gnarly Viv".
Btw that big "gnarly" stump has a hole right in the center. When i get a nice big brom thats where it will go. The one there is nearly dead as u can see...and it will be quite awhile before that pup next to it is ready to fill the hole. For now though i'll leave the dying one there since one of the darks seems to like it. 
here is the result....still more to do though. 










Some of the plants will be moved or replaced as they mature. Some are just in particular spots to get a good start till they go somewhere else or into another viv. I'd like to add some ultrics, a few flowering plants, jewel orchid, and more broms ofcourse. In each back corner there is some type of semi slow growing long leaved ivy in there and some creeping oak to fill in the back. Plus a few cuttings of peperomia, and another vining plant i got from antone awhile back getting a start on that vertical piece of wood by the pond. No idea what that lil plant in the left part of pond is, it was growing out of some liverwort. Several types of moss, but mostly T&C tropical. Some ricca and java in the pond also. Some kind of "lip stick" plant behind the stump. I ruined most of the suzi wong divisions i had in during the remodel, 1 might make it. I'll probably add some if it doesnt...i like those 

Enjoy!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that the fern in the back right corner?

Looks great, I like those hanging potho stems


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I really like the hardscape on this viv Dave its absolutely SUPERB!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thx  I'll update once i get more plants, and/or it grows in some...whatever comes first.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Could we get an updated shot of this tank??

It's one of my all time favourites and I'd love to see how it's grown in.

Thanks a bunch!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

depending on what species went in this tank.... i really liked the tank better when it wasnt as heavily planted if the tank was for some tincs, or terrestrial frogs, looks there is enough hiding spots and what not...obviously its IMO, i really liked the simplicity of the ground space that would have been utilized by the terrestrial animals.... on another note the tank still looks great after more planting was done to it too!...what kind of animals are going in here?...n/m just read that darlands are going int here which makes sense for the heavier planting best of luck!!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

When I read the heading with Petco in it I was suspect, but that looks like a professional tank for sure. Curious at to whether you have any water or air circulation mechanisms in it?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

oldlady25715 said:


> When I read the heading with Petco in it I was suspect, but that looks like a professional tank for sure. Curious at to whether you have any water or air circulation mechanisms in it?


First thanks for the compliments people! 

Anyways Nope nothin...water from false bottom seeps through the shore/wood to fill pond. Lid is ventilated enough to keep glass clear unless i just misted. I allow ffs to pass in and out of tank also, that way i can put small dishes of ff medium in there and just let nature take its course...few escape. Most of my escapes come from opening cultures when i do dust flys...so i always have a few free ffs round the house...but if food isnt out they are minimal and not a problem.

No darklands now, i lost the last few froglets i had after i sold the pair, mostly to an ant invasion this summer. Now it has a trio of *lygodactylus* williamsi. 1 male 2 female i think....another trio in a 75 gal i have. hopefully they'll breed. 

I dont like the cluttered look of the back, i think i'll pull alot of that and put in a big creeping oak, or this new cascading begonia thing i got...something like that...and im waiting for a crown of thorns to grow in and fill out that hole in the right side above the pond. We'll see...i fiddle with this tank alot. Anyways here are pics of tank and its inhabitants....(can see all 3 in last pic)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa.....whats up with the cool fennec fox?!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That came out really nice...


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

wow. stunner.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.....whats up with the cool fennec fox?!


yeah that thing is awesome! i did a report in school once on those,i have always loved them...........................where can i get one?..........lol


----------

